# Rounded wall corners



## Jiffner (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how to go about switching paint colors on a rounded wall corner? I am in need of help figuring this one out... HELP!!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Outside corner, or inside corner?


----------



## Jiffner (Feb 8, 2007)

Outside corner


----------



## Jiffner (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually both inside and outside now that I think about it. UUGGGHHH!!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You'll want to decide which room "gets" each corner visually
Whether the corner should be mostly A or mostly B
Does it "belong" to the living room, or the dining room
You'll want to look at the area from any other areas where you can see it (staircase, kitchen) to help you decide

Once you figure it really should be family room (or 50/50 or whatever), then decide about where the "line" should be

I like to make these lines by rolling one color right up to where I want it, but that doesn't always work for every situation
It often won't work for inside ones (though the mini-rollers might work)
You may need to tape the line with painter's tape to help you get a straight, crisp, line


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

I also use slick's method. Just roll top to bottom towards the corner until it looks right. Get it as straight as possible, then leave it until you do the other color, roll that as close as possible and cut it with a brush. You can go back and forth with both colors until you're satisfied.
Or, use tape. 
You can use a plumb bob to mark lines and then snap a chaulk line. Problem with this is that the corners may not be straight up and down. So tape or freehand is preferred.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

slickshift said:


> You'll want to decide which room "gets" each corner visually
> Whether the corner should be mostly A or mostly B
> Does it "belong" to the living room, or the dining room
> You'll want to look at the area from any other areas where you can see it (staircase, kitchen) to help you decide
> ...





joewho said:


> I also use slick's method. Just roll top to bottom towards the corner until it looks right. Get it as straight as possible, then leave it until you do the other color, roll that as close as possible and cut it with a brush. You can go back and forth with both colors until you're satisfied.
> Or, use tape.
> You can use a plumb bob to mark lines and then snap a chaulk line. Problem with this is that the corners may not be straight up and down. So tape or freehand is preferred.


I concur


----------

